# Any updates on "growling" 6MTs?



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You do any fluid swaps yet?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If you haven't yet changed the fluid, it should have been done a while ago. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2100 RPM appears to be the peak range for being able to hear the fuel lines vibrating against the firewall in the engine bay.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am on vacation today . so I am going to watch this Baseball Game .
Change the manual transmission oil and secure those fuel lines !
We Hope this helps you out some .


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Nothing a little bit of padding won't fix


----------



## eljackso (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone; I will definitely check the fuel lines and also change out the OEM fluid with Amsoil Synchromesh


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

eljackso said:


> Thanks everyone; I will definitely check the fuel lines and also change out the OEM fluid with Amsoil Synchromesh


Let me know when you're ready to order. I can get it for you for a discount. 

Sent from mobile.


----------

